# Anyone hunted up in canda? if so whats a good guide and $$



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was wondering if i was to hunt candians/ducks up in canda what is a good guide/outfitter and a good price that includes meals and etc etc.

Thanks, no rush


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

well as for the hunting canadians. I'd just head to the local hockey arena. They got some big canadians that hang out around there  . Sorry i had to. As for the guide/outfitter. From what I've read lately, I'd say most of the people on this forum are for freelancing. Just an opinion. There may be some people on here that can help you but I'd say the majority will be for freelancing for CANADAS/ducks. Good luck.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah actually that might not be a bad idea because checking into some guided goose hunts isnt cheap in canada....so where would be a good area to hunt then like manitoba or ?


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

I would never recommend an outfitter for waterfowl, but if you have to because of being handicapped one way or the other...then go with a 'local outfitter' in Canada and figure about $200 half/day just for the field shoot...and up for anything like meals, lodging, etc. Most of Manitoba around Lundar north of Winnepeg is good for geese..and the entire southwestern part of the province should be okay when the flights come in from the north. Best is to just stop and visit with farmers and other hunters.

Saskatchewan is by far the best waterfowl province in Canada. Specklebelly hunting is best towards the southwestern and central western parts along the Sask. River. White Bear has a great hotel and hunting info. Also Kyle and some other little towns north of Swift Current. Snow geese are abundant all over the province, but the Quill Lakes area would be my bet for the best chances of decoying. Honker hunts can't be beat around Wadena to Humboldt. Ducks are very good south of Wadena and near Foam Lake area..pea fields are great.
NOTE: I know the absolute best goose and duck hunting area in the province..which also offers good fishing. I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you. JUST JOKING!!

Please take my advice and freelance...you will make friends and have a much more enjoyable time. Decoy for honkers if you are new to decoying waterfowl...they will overlook many mistakes, especially in the first week of the season. Good luck.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I feel like I owe the proprietor, so I'll throw this in.
Last fall I flew down from Alaska and ended up hunting around Thompson lake from the town of Lafleche. Larry L'Heureux owns and operates The Flying Goose Inn, located in Lafleche Saskatchewan.
While there, I had the best darn time anybody could ask for. Larry and his motel/ restaurant/ bar staff are wonderful, the locals, (farmers and the like,) are the same, and the bird hunting was very good. Great numbers of birds and a good variety. We experienced no hunting pressure, no problem aquiring permission, and even no bad weather! Ok, well maybe I would have liked a little bad weather. I won't be able to get back over there for a couple of years, but when I do I'll go straight to Larry's. 
If I've given away anybodys secret town, I'm sorry, but Larry is really trying to make a go of it, and I think I would be doing him wrong to keep it to myself. 
Every body else on here that advocates freelancing is absolutely right! Doing it yourself is possible, and one heck of a lot more fun.


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

artic plainsman, glad to hear you had a good time near Thompson lake. We have had a few great hunts near there, too. Some great people live in Saskatchewan, don't they? A few come down south to visit us in Baja every winter.

I see you are in Dillingham, Alaska. I used to be a partner in a couple drift boats out of Naknek in Bristol Bay...way back in the late 70's and early 80's. Made some good money on reds and had some times there and in Dillingham, King Salmon, and the bush. I named a bar in my Baja village the Red Dog Saloon, after my favorite poem of the North.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks guys keep it coming


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey im from canada and the huntin' up heres been great this year. I reccomend in ontario around toronto and about 1:35 mins away there is a lake called rice lake. it is prime bass and muskie fishing and has swamps and tons of honkers and over 20 speicies of ducks. It is an easy hunt and there are tons of duck coming in from pretty much every direction. cheeyuh :sniper:


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Your right Baha, Sask has some great folks. Scratch that, all the folks in Sask are great. 
Good that you were involved in the Bristol bay fishery when you were. Fishing doesn't bring in what it used to these days. Money is a little slimmer these days. Moose are still big tho' :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Wingshooter....I would recomend freelancing...I have been doing it for the past 10 years.....It is easy to obtain permission most farmers welcome hunters. Also (in the area where I hunt) guides are kinda looked down upon. They other farmers don't like them tying up the land and keeping ducks in the area.....they farmers want them gone! But that is neither hear nor there...it is just what I have heard from some of the farmers whos land I hunt. But anyway if you have never hunted up there.....I recomend using a canada spread and you will shoot all the ducks you want over this spread. Last year we took a daily limit of 24 green heads in 1 1/2 hours on a morning shoot. It took three days to find this feild but it was well worth in. Also the area where I hunt (and time of year) the snows don't come through. Next year we are thinking about hunting Sask. But that is a longer drive. I hope this helps. ALso like others have said....the people up there are friendly and you can build some great repore with the farmers.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks guys ill have to save this on my computer so when i get the chance ill head up to canada


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I always freelance or partner up in Saskatchewan around the Quill lakes area.

I have shot with the guides before they went into guiding '''because their farms were bust..and they had the best /most birds on their land and relatives also..that s a way of life for some of these guys....odd jobs in summer.
Anyways they will charge from $1200 US for a three day hunt as an example.. Other guides up north might charge more.

When I freelance..It costs me about $400 for a five day hunt as I know the area like the back of my hand. I don't promote the guides or any other hosts.

Accomodation now is cheap from $30-$70/day..food is not bad about $12/day..Gas is expensive.. $1.00 per litre ...Shotshells are $20+...Bird cleaning is about $6/bird
Therefore it is best to get maps and partner up to cut down the costs and get a local :beer: to shoot with you!! :sniper:


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

Here is a great outfitter. Rod Haydel hunts with them.
www.deansoutdoor.com


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

You don't need a guide. Just put in a little time and look around, you will shoot plenty of birds.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a little blurb about why someone ,may choose a guide over freelancing.
....if you are going for a short 3 or 4 days and arein an area you have no clue about i would choose a guide just for the simple fact that I will shoot birds the first day. If I am going to spend vacation time away from my family I'd want it to be productive. However, if I had a week to devote to hunting, I would definetly do it all myself. Adds so much to the hunt. Scouting is half the fun. But not everyone can get away from work or from the old lady for a week.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

If I had the money to spend..yes ..I would spend it to get away from the old lady ..and work!! guides or no guides.
The guides are supposed to put you on the money right away.
If you had time to set up the freehance scouting...ie..go see "KANDAHAR' 's article on EFFECTIVE FREELANCE SCOUTING on GOOSE CHAT FORUM and you will reap the benefits and excitement and fullfillment more than just the twenty minute adrenalin trigger rush.
I just keep in mind the old song "IF I HAD A MILLION DOLLARS" by the Bare Naked Ladies....I would still freelance hunt...and eat kraft dinner!!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been going to Canada for ten years and have never had a guide. Even the first year we were up there we didn't have a guide and we shot our limit the first day. There are so many birds up there using the excuse that you don't have enough time does not fly. It is not that difficult.


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

You better get the freelancing going soon because the law is changing soon and you won't be able to do it much longer.


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Our group from Tn. is finally going to Sask. this fall to hunt for 3 days. I guarantee you we would rather freelance but we have no clue what to expect. We did freelance around Jamestown a few years ago and that was fun and we said if we do it again we are going to Canada with a guide. 30 hours is a long way to drive hauling all our crap! Maybe next year we can get it together and freelance but using a guide this year will make the most of our time and money spent there. Scouting would be half our timme spent. 
We will be hunting with Buck Paradise which is the name of the lodge. This was featured on ODC a week or so ago which prolly was a rerun with Warren Coco. 3 full days hunting, lodging, meals, and bird cleaning included for $1,600. Plus my flight roundtrip from Memphis $570.00, License $150.00, 8 boxes shells cause I can bring 4 with me $170.00. So thats $2,490.00 right there and I havent drank any whiskey yet! Anyway it will be fun shootin geese with my best buds and will give me an early taste before our season here in Tenn.!

So I would rather freelance cause less money and scouting and finding birds is half the fun but utilizing my time factor for this year = $$$ for the guide.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah thats the promblem its really getting expensive to do anything anymore.

But keep it coming guys


----------



## crab bass (Feb 3, 2006)

when you guys freelance what do you do with all of your birds? will outfitters clean them for you or what? please reply


----------



## DL ND WANNABE (Jan 5, 2004)

A buddy of mine lives in Brandon Manitoba and does guiding during the Fall. Our group went up there last Sept and the 6 of just about filled out each morning by 11am with geese and greenies. If you don't have a lot of time or don't know your areas, it's best to go with a local or a guide. The problems we found is the farmers own so much land up there it can take a lot of your day tracking down the owner of the spot you want to hunt.

We stayed in a local motel that had an attached restaurant. All in all it was a pretty cheap trip as we got the "buddy" rate for the hunt. This guy doesn't charge the high fees that a lot of the guides do because he just loves to hunt. More fun than work in his mind. If you would like his contact info, drop me a PM and I'll get you in touch with him.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright PM sent


----------

